# Your Faovrite Hunting Shows and their Sponsors



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you make it a point to try to support the sponsors of your favorite hunting shows? If you do, you should also let those companies know that you bought/tried their product because you found out about it on those shows. These companies pay for us to be able to watch these shows, and they need to know if their money is being well spent. Some of these sponsors pay big bucks to these shows. Nugent gets around 60 grand for his top level sponsors, and Waddell won't even touch a product for less than 75 grand.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

Right now I am trying to keep track of the bird dog challenge. And its sponsor is kalispell case lines. But I can not aford the products by kalispell.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I thought I would let everyone know, The getting close add on the outdoor or the sportsman channel is not a good idea. They tell you to text a word to them to enter in a drawing and pay 99 cents when I got my cell phone bill they charged me $9.99 a month. so dont vote for a team unless you want to spend ten dollars a month.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I havent watched a hunting show since they took the mens channel off. I would like to get the outdoor channel but I cant seem to convince my dad to add it on to his satellite bill


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Personally, I'm a fan of "Wayne Pearson's Ultimate Outdoors". When I was a young lad, I won an all-expense paid trip to hunt quail with Wayne. It was pretty dope. As for the sponsors, it used to be some dog food company that we don't have around here anymore and Winchester...unfortuantely, i'm not the biggest Winchester fan either. So I guess the sponsors don't really matter to me too much.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

About one more comcast rate increase, and the old computer, and the hunting channel will be gone, If they would have left the mens channel on I would have dropped the hunting channel in a heart beat,, Ya know ''THATS A NICE BASS"" CHECK THIS OUT 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 points on this side 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 on this side'' "THATS, THATS, A PERFECT 14 POINT""You all think he"ll score in the high 120's "OH! OK!!! Lets take the 20 second hike from are heated box blind. get the Rhino and haul this big boy back, so someone can field dress him. WOW! Gomer this was a tough hunt!! Fer sur Billy BoB...


----------

